# Rossignol S7 vs K2 Sidestash vs Fatypus D'Sender



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

wrong season...but i have tried the s7 and the sidestash (worked at a shop that had both). The s7 makes ok skiers look good and good skiers rip. It was my second favorite and i almost got it, but the price wasnt right. I ended up getting the line sir francis bacon instead and love it.


----------



## mcoper8901 (Mar 28, 2011)

paulk said:


> wrong season...but i have tried the s7 and the sidestash (worked at a shop that had both). The s7 makes ok skiers look good and good skiers rip. It was my second favorite and i almost got it, but the price wasnt right. I ended up getting the line sir francis bacon instead and love it.


Yup. Sounds like you need the SFB. I personally would not buy a Rossignol, but lots of people are happy with the S7. Also, the SFB is definitely cheaper.


----------



## 3d3vart (Apr 15, 2010)

Any of the above. Plus the Black Diamond Amp.


----------

